# Recommend a Blu Ray with dual HDMI outputs.



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I just purchased a Sony VPL-VWPRO1 PJ and I am thinking of upgrading my BD player. I was thinking of a dual hdmi output so I could run one cable directly to the PJ and the other to my Marantz SR5004 for audio. Does anyone have this kind of set up and/or can recommend a player that will fit the bill for me. I have only looked at the http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-BD-D6700-Blu-ray-Player-Silver/dp/B004N85YD8 because it is in my price range which is $250-$300. Thanks....Tom.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you could stretch your budget to 500 Dollars, the OPPO BDP-93 is an investment that I can all but guarantee that you will love. Its performance of Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity's DVD Benchmark is beyond reproach. In addition, OPPO's hold their Resale Value like no other and have top notch Customer Service.

If needing to stay in that budget, I believe the middle tier Sony BDP's offer dual HDMI's as do some of the Panasonics.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cpacholke (Mar 4, 2011)

I have the panasonic BDT-350 (last season model) and it has dual HDMI but good luck finding one of these now. I believe some of the newer panasonics have duals also and they are probably within your price range


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If you could stretch your budget to 500 Dollars, the OPPO BDP-93 is an investment that I can all but guarantee that you will love. Its performance of Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity's DVD Benchmark is beyond reproach. In addition, OPPO's hold their Resale Value like no other and have top notch Customer Service.
> 
> If needing to stay in that budget, I believe the middle tier Sony BDP's offer dual HDMI's as do some of the Panasonics.
> ...


Thanks. I would have to wait if I was to go with the Oppo but I might be able to swing it in a month or so. I will read up on it in the meantime.:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

cpacholke said:


> I have the panasonic BDT-350 (last season model) and it has dual HDMI but good luck finding one of these now. I believe some of the newer panasonics have duals also and they are probably within your price range


Well you never know I might be able to find one because I am not in a big hurry so I will look into it, Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I finished a HTPC about a month ago in preparation for a projector later on. I'm leaning on the ideal of painting a 2.35:1 screen for movies (overhang the black bars for a 16:9 projector) and using a LCD TV for 16:9 content.

Anyway, I was looking at this. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2

I have more research to do myself, but I like the ideal of being able to send video to more then once source.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Generic said:


> I finished a HTPC about a month ago in preparation for a projector later on. I'm leaning on the ideal of painting a 2.35:1 screen for movies (overhang the black bars for a 16:9 projector) and using a LCD TV for 16:9 content.
> 
> Anyway, I was looking at this. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2
> 
> I have more research to do myself, but I like the ideal of being able to send video to more then once source.


I am actually useing a switch now but I want to eliminate anything in between the BD player and the PJ so that is why I am thinking of the two output player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Thanks. I would have to wait if I was to go with the Oppo but I might be able to swing it in a month or so. I will read up on it in the meantime.:T


Hello,
If you check out the 2nd Post in the Official OPPO BDP-93 you will see Links for all the current Professional Reviews for the Player. I think you will be impressed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If you can hold out the Oppo is what i would go for. It get's nothing but rave reveiws and i have yet to hear anything negative about it.:T


----------



## xjbandit (Apr 5, 2011)

I would have to agree with the recommendation to hold out for an OPPO. I currently own a BDP-93 Nuforce and love it. I also have an OPPO BDP-95 for my larger room downstairs and that player is the best I have seen or heard in it's price range and quite for north of it.

Save for the OPPO, you won't regret it!

Cheers,
XJ Bandit


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone, It looks like that Oppo is DA BOMB.....:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Bandit, I bet you are loving the Nuforce Edition as you get upgraded DAC's while not having to use a Fan as the BDP-95 requires. I really need to sell my BDP-83 as I never really gravitated towards it like I do with my BDP-93.

The combination of a much nicer Loader and new Industrial Design has made it my primary Disc Player whereas the Pioneer BDP-51FD took this spot prior to the 93. While Load Times could be hesitant to put it kindly, it felt like a Reference BDP and was a fantastic BDP thanks to the Wolfson 8740 DAC's. I also love that the 05 and 51 were both made in Japan. Some very lucky people got them Stateside for around 100 Dollars when Best Buy blew out their stocks of both Models. (800 and 600 Dollar MSRP)
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Ordered my 93 today.:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Ordered my 93 today.:bigsmile:


Hello,
That is awesome! Welcome to the 93 Club. There is a Beta Firmware that is still only available via CD-R or USB Stick and not through the 93 as it is still a Beta Release and only Official Firmware Releases are available via Ethernet or WiFi.

The Beta FW allows the use of the Zoom Function on Java Encoded BD's (not applicable for 3D BD's), greater compatibility with certain Discs, and better HDMI Compatibility. At least, those are the main things.

Alas, no Vudu yet. That is the Update I am really looking forward to. I do intend to Burn a CD-R to do the latest FW, but need to go pickup more CD-R's. Regardless, this is by far the best Digital Source I have ever owned and it costs 1000 Dollars less than my Denon DVD-3910. While 500 Dollars might seem expensive to some for a BDP, when its performance on all Media is factored in, it is honestly one of the greatest values currently available. OPPO's are so good that Lexicon literally did not change a single Part on the 3500 Dollar BD-30. Only cosmetic changes.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad to be in the club.:T My needs are pretty simple though. I just want a good Blu Ray player that I can connect directly to my PJ and then to my reciever for audio so the two HDMI outs fit the bill for me. I like having the options of streaming but to tell you the truth I just want a player that is built well, will play my BD's, and can do well in upconverting my STD library and the Oppo fits the bill. I really don't think spending $500 on a player is to much as long as I get quality and from all the reviews I have read I am sure I won't be dissapointed. Thanks for all the help.:T


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Well Played :clap:


----------



## tmaschm (Apr 23, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Glad to be in the club.:T My needs are pretty simple though. I just want a good Blu Ray player that I can connect directly to my PJ and then to my reciever for audio so the two HDMI outs fit the bill for me. I like having the options of streaming but to tell you the truth I just want a player that is built well, will play my BD's, and can do well in upconverting my STD library and the Oppo fits the bill. I really don't think spending $500 on a player is to much as long as I get quality and from all the reviews I have read I am sure I won't be dissapointed. Thanks for all the help.:T


That's unfortunate that you have such an extensive library of STDs. Which ones do you have herpes or HIV? Hahahaha


----------

